# lab pup?



## ksredneck (Jun 4, 2007)

I have a year old lab that when I throw a bumper out in our yard she goes and gets it and always drops it about 5ft in front of me! is there someway to get her to bring it all the way to me?


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

My friend, it is time for the wonderful world of Force Fetch. This is the next step in your pups life as a retriever. FF is the solid basics for all training from here on out. IMO it must be done for you to have a sucessfull dog in the field and in the home. FF basically put you in control and shows the pup how to deal with pressure and how to turn off that pressure(doing what you want). If this is your first time doing FF I sugest getting some media that explains how to do it. IMO the best way to learn this is to watch a video and ask questions from people that have done this successfully. The best tool that I have found to show this process is the Fowl Dawgs video series, by Rick Stawski. You can get them right off his site or pm me and I can send you a copy.

Rick takes dogs that are in that part of training and not dogs that are already finished. It is nice to see the problems that come up during this process and the steps that he takes to correct them. These videos are a must for the first time trainer to the seasoned vet that neads a brush up on thier skills.

http://www.finelineretrievers.com/


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Try walking away from the dog when she is coming back on the retrieve, while calling her. They don't like it when you turn your back on them. Wait until she gets up to the heal position and take the dummy from her and give her praise.


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

I believe that I would work "hold" & Force fetch..

I highly recommend that you follow a solid training program with Smartfetch DVD or Smartwork Vol 1 by Evan Graham

I would also recommend Fowldawgs 1 DVD..


----------

